# Tv Box no funciona, confusion con alimentador



## Salas26 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hola mirar tengo un tv box android y el otro dia me confundí al conectarle la alimentación suya 5v 2A por la de un router de 9v y al conectar de nuevo no funciona debidamente.

En el frontal tiene el botón de encendido que funcionando normal se pulsa una sola y se enciende un led azul y arranca el sistema.

Cuando me ha pasado esto enciende pero parpadea y no arranca el sistema,no sale nada en pantalla.

Supongo que el equipo tendrá algún componente para cubrir el equipo de la alta tensión pero no se cual puede ser..

os dejo estas fotos para ver si me podéis echar una mano a identificar que componente podría estar dañado


----------



## Scooter (Oct 10, 2013)

Seguramente será "que se ha quemado" perdón por la obviedad.
Busca en las inmediaciones del conector de alimentación a ver si hay reguladores de tensión etc. Es probable que la parte de 3.3V haya sobrevivido porque tendrá un regulador de 3,3 y puede que baste con cambiarlo, pero la parte que funcione a 5V no llevará nada y seguramente estará toda "kaput", dependiendo de la suerte que tengas puede que sea o no reparable.

Así a priori no le doy muchas papeletas.


----------



## Salas26 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hola gracias por responder,lo suponía después de la "macana"...pero quería saber vuestra opinión.

Lo llevare al técnico haber que posibilidad tiene.

Un Saludo


----------



## Scooter (Oct 12, 2013)

Llévalo a ver, pero van a haber pocas.


----------



## gracielamalia79 (Oct 12, 2022)

Buenos dias, tengo un HK1MAX*, é*l enciende pero en el tv solo me queda una imagen fija*,* que puedo hacer?


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 12, 2022)

Es Android?
En qué imágen se queda?
Fotos?
Marca?
Qué hiciste lo último?


----------



## Axel31 (Oct 12, 2022)

FIRMWARE: HK1 MAX con Android 9.0, SoC RK3318 y Wifi SP6334Q (05-11-2019)​Tienes que mirar qué versión de android tienes, y si tu deco cumple con esos requisitos. Aquí te dejo los enlaces a la página web, donde publican una actualización, pero ya ves que es de 2019. Te dejo un enlace de descarga alternativo, a una carpeta con el archivo y las instrucciones en pdf.
El archivo pesa 2,18 GB.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Es Android?


Según esta página web, si.

*Firmware (archivo)*: FIRMWARE: HK1 MAX con Android 9.0, SoC RK3318 y Wifi SP6334Q (05-11-2019)
*Instrucciones*: Guía de actualización de Firmware para Android TV-Box con SoC Rockchip
*Enlace secundario:*








						0 byte folder on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				




Saludos.


----------

